# Huron today



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

been down there a few times just to check it out, wet a line twice so far, gonna get into it serious tomorrow and take home a few steelies! Im bringing the cooler full of ice so it better pay off lol!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

gl hope ya get a couple

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks .. me too.. speaking of the huron, I see alot of garbage along the riverbanks, lets all work together to get this mess cleaned up. Speaking for myself, every time I see a pile of line on the bank I pick it up and throw it in my tackle box.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Billy_D said:


> been down there a few times just to check it out, wet a line twice so far, gonna get into it serious tomorrow and take home a few steelies! Im bringing the cooler full of ice so it better pay off lol!


sounds like your going to jinks your self. if you want to catch some forget the net, and forget the stringer, you will definatly limit out lol.
gugins needs to pick up there garbage. im tired of triping over an entire spool of 50 pound 4000 yard spool of line. and its so simple theres a garbage can 10 feet away. the people that actually care about the water and the sport ussually are the real sportsman that does thing right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep I picked up a few bottles and some line last week

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When I crossed it @ Belleville this morning, it was a beautiful green color, and the level might be 2 feet lower than it was last Friday. I have to think any Steelhead hitting the system have one thing they want to do - spawn! The water is warm (a LOT warmer than norther rivers), and they MUST spawn when the timing is right. They don't think about it. It just happens. 

I have to think the peak of the run is very near.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

i still dont think its peak run, this is still fish from the winter, the spring run just started.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Where's everyone catching the eyes and steelies if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

mencelewski said:


> Where's everyone catching the eyes and steelies if you don't mind me asking?


the coffer in huroc park.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup, steelhead peak isn't here yet, but soon it will be here


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Seen 3 chromes landed in 2 hours. All looked fresh. Couple bonus eyes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Some feeeesh porn








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

What's every ones thoughts about Milkin the steelies and putting em back

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

droptine989 said:


> What's every ones thoughts about Milkin the steelies and putting em back
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My thoughts are that milking Steelhead for eggs, and releasing the fish, is illegal. At least it is if you aren't working for the DNR, and taking eggs at the weir on the Little Manistee river. I am 100% sure of this. 

The river was back up today, higher than it was previously. Still nice and green, but definitely much higher.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Seen it today at flatrock didn't know it was illegal but it sure posses me off

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> My thoughts are that milking Steelhead for eggs, and releasing the fish, is illegal. At least it is if you aren't working for the DNR, and taking eggs at the weir on the Little Manistee river. I am 100% sure of this.
> 
> The river was back up today, higher than it was previously. Still nice and green, but definitely much higher.


Yup, I'm 100% sure it is too.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds as if plenty of illegal things happen down at ol' Huroc park. Sounds as if most believe Walleye season never closes there as well. Does it ever get any attention from the authorities? BTW fished Monday afternoon from 4 to 7:30 between Flat Rock and 75. No fish, no hits. A syringe floated past us however. And that was interesting.....


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been down there a few times now. I really haven't seem anything illegal goin on. I have fished the little dam every time though. I mean I have seen a couple people try snagging a little but have not seen one snagged steal head. Plus I have seen the co every time I have been there. I was there Saturday and I was impressed on how many steal head were caught. I think I seen 6 landed and 10 hooked up in two hours.


----------



## luckyman11 (Jul 24, 2010)

droptine989 said:


> What's every ones thoughts about Milkin the steelies and putting em back
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's illegal


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, it is illegal to take a Walleye out of the water, during the closed season for Walleyes. Can't take a picture with them out of the water. Not trying to call anyone out, but two people posted things on this thread that I believe are illegal. 1) targeting Walleyes out of season, playing C&R (they are illegal to fish for, period, when the season is closed), and 2) holding a caught Walter out of water for a picture during the closed season. I am sure no harm was intended (or caused), or those members wouldn't have posted pics of such obvious violations. 

I won't say Steelhead can't be caught bouncing a fairly large round jighead, with a twister-tail grub on along the bottom, but Walleyes will slam those a whole lot better. I've seen COs at Flatrock plenty of times, and I've seen them ticket people just for targeting Walleyes when the season was closed. Glad they are out to do what they can to protect our fisheries.

Read the regs, and make your own decisions. Everyone is accountable for their own actions, and any results. 

On the plus side, the spring weather pushed the Walleye run back a bit, and there might very well be excellent numbers in the river when the season re-opens, a week from Saturday.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

bassburner said:


> I have been down there a few times now. I really haven't seem anything illegal goin on. I have fished the little dam every time though. I mean I have seen a couple people try snagging a little but have not seen one snagged steal head. Plus I have seen the co every time I have been there. I was there Saturday and I was impressed on how many steal head were caught. I think I seen 6 landed and 10 hooked up in two hours.


That's nice to hear. I mostly assumed from the info. I gathered here that lots of things go unnoticed down there. I fish from boat between the two launches and have never even walked down to the park before. Nice to hear the CO stops by often too.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

i have never fished this stretch before for steelhead or eyes. I have been fishing the maumee for eyes for a few years now. Do I fish it the same way for walleye? what are the appropriate ways to fish it for walleye and steelhead


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish it the same way as long as the walleye season is open.Same thing applies to the steelhead.Most people bottom bounce flies for steelhead or float jigs with wax worms.Some use crank baits(Hot n Tots) and catch both steelhead and walleyes.Most people use jigs with twister tails for walleye.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

what is the depth like in that stretch of river? I'm assuming a rocky bottom


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Ya rocky bottom and not very deep. Use a black fly for the stealies. I think they r called egg sucking leach. Thats what I seen people catching them on. It looks like black yarn with a ball of some sort on the top of the fly. I seen pink or orange balls on top.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

People r catching the walleye on the same setup. But if I was a CO and seen someone using a twister tail I would be giving them the smack down. Ya you might catch a stealie on them but you r walleye fishing no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

bassburner said:


> People r catching the walleye on the same setup. But if I was a CO and seen someone using a twister tail I would be giving them the smack down. Ya you might catch a stealie on them but you r walleye fishing no doubt in my mind.


so no walleye fishing til the 27th? does it get as packed, shoulder to shoulder, like the maumee?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This warm rain we are getting should open things up.

The Eye Opener will be shoulder to shoulder, or all to yourself depending upon where you go, and of course the weather.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the water leverls and flow is like right now? I'm supposed to collect bug samples with the HRWC Saturday and I was wondering if this is still going to happen.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mfs686 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the water leverls and flow is like right now? I'm supposed to collect bug samples with the HRWC Saturday and I was wondering if this is still going to happen.


if its like it is up in Ypsi (and I'm sure it is) its high, fast and chocolaty, lol

This yesterday huron was flowing at about 1000cfs through Ann Arbor and it usually is down around 3-400 cfs.

J-


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It was rising out of its banks below Belleville (French Landing) dam this morning, when I crossed it. A buddy was downriver, and told me he figured it was rising 1/2" per hour. No hits, no runs, no errors.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

If at all possible,avoid fishing on the weekends.Fish during the middle of the week.If you fish during the middle of the week,look for it to start getting crowded after 4pm,especially once the warmer weather sets in.Most of the regulars crowd the coffer dam.That's where things get out of hand.People casting over each others lines.Cutting other peoples lines when they get tangled.Also watch your equipment.Most people stand right at the river bank and leave their tackle behind them.People have been known to walk by and help themselves if you know what I mean.Bring a garbage bag with you and have a pair of nail clippers or knife for cutting all the tangle line you will end up snagging in the river.If you fish away from the crowd,try and have a friend with you to watch your back.Every now and then a lone fisherman will encounter some unfriendly people looking for trouble.


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Has the water come over the concrete at the coffer dam in flat rock yet. I want to go fishing but it is a hour drive for me, so I was hoping for some info. Thanks ditchrat


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Another inch of rain or more tonight, yep, she's gonna be raging.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Chocolate milk!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Fished about 3 hours at the spillway today. Carp suckers and shad. Water was up to the playscape almost. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Chocolate milk sucks!!!:rant:


----------



## Weatherwar (Jan 4, 2013)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Chocolate milk sucks!!!:rant:


^^^


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder how it will look tomorrow.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I search of GREEN Water! :idea:


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am looking to get down there sunday but I do not want to drive half an hour to find it is still looking like chocolate milk. Has the water lowered any or cleared up at all? If it has are there any fish still biting?


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

kjones734 said:


> I am looking to get down there sunday but I do not want to drive half an hour to find it is still looking like chocolate milk. Has the water lowered any or cleared up at all? If it has are there any fish still biting?


dont know what it looks like but the smallmouth are in and white bass and carp. not sure about steelhead but i say therun is over. might be some drop backs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

kjones734 said:


> I am looking to get down there sunday but I do not want to drive half an hour to find it is still looking like chocolate milk. Has the water lowered any or cleared up at all? If it has are there any fish still biting?


I went yesterday, the water was descent. I caught two walleye, three carp, and some suckers. One guy caught four walleye and hooked a steelhead but lost it. Nice chromer too.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

River is at 1670 right now. Glad you boyz caught some fish yesterday.


----------

